

Number of likes of Mitt Romney on Facebook decreasing constantly - bashzor
http://private.woutervdb.com/romney/

======
ppetty
Is that surprising? I'd imagine the loser in every state's gubernatorial race
is also trending down on Facebook. McCain? All washed up on Facebook, too,
right?

~~~
ojiikun
I don't think it's surprising, but to watch the actual data change in real-
time is fascinating. We're entering the era of real-time, fine-grained, high-
scale opinon metrics like never before.

------
ojiikun
I actually love the idea of this tool in general. Would be neat to open it up
where you can just paste in the URL of any FB page and get the counter/deltas!

I'd also suggest adding a cumulative delta counter, rather than just the delta
per poll. That way I can load up the page and come back an hour later and get
an even better feel for the changes. Maybe also add a rate (delta/hour) field?

Awesome work!

~~~
woutervdb
Thanks! Glad to hear! Tonight (or at least the past couple of hours) was very
stressful because the site was posted on HackerNews. You see, I'm hosting it
on a Raspberry Pi so I had to work really hard to get the thing running smooth
again...

Also, thanks for the suggestions! I may implement them sooner or later, I've
got a lot of other projects to do...

------
captn3m0
<http://www.edgekick.com/fb/mittromney> shows some pretty graphs for the
decay.

------
pella
at the moment:

Likes for Obama : 33.203.746

<http://private.woutervdb.com/obama/>

Likes for Romney : 12.053.114

<http://private.woutervdb.com/romney/>

------
woutervdb
Server is getting hotter and hotter, internet connection is getting slower and
slower...

~~~
PanMan
Why are you going via your server? Couldn't you have the JS get the data from
Facebook's Graph API directly?

~~~
dpritchett
Yep, this page handled entirely client-side, with some analytics JS on top for
good measure:

    
    
        setInterval(
          function() {
            $.getJSON(
              "https://graph.facebook.com/mittromney",
              function(results) {
                console.log("Mitt Romney Like Count: " + results.likes)})},
          5000)
    

_Edit:_ Love the idea, glad the page is out there! Great conversation starter.

~~~
bashzor
Haven't tried it, but isn't that blocked by Javascript's cross-domain
protection?

~~~
woutervdb
jQuery fixes that.

------
kentbrew
Here, this won't hurt the Internet as much: <http://kentbrewster.com/who-
likes-mitt/>

------
bashzor
See also <http://private.woutervdb.com/obama/>

